# Makeup Eraser - What Kind of Sorcery Is This?



## Jennifae (Jan 2, 2016)

_* A press sample was provided to Specktra for review consideration.
_

Today, we're discussing the Makeup Eraser.  It claims to "_remove 100% of your makeup with water only_".  Does it really work?





I've read some mixed reviews, so I decided to use the Makeup Eraser for at least 6 weeks to see how well my skin reacts to it over time and how well it holds up after several washes.  So, does it really work?  Yes!  I just use HOT water to wet the cloth, and it removes all traces of makeup (even waterproof mascara).  It's like some kind of sorcery!








I use the front side of the cloth (with the short weave), moving gently in circular motions, to remove all of my makeup.  Then I turn the cloth over (longer weave side) over to exfoliate.  It cleanses the  face without irritating the skin.  If you're following a skin-care  regimen, you can use the cloth with your facial cleanser or cleansing  oil, and you'll find it more effective than washing with just your hands.

Although I didn't notice any chemical odor, I washed the cloth prior to use as instructed.  The color didn't run or bleed.  It has a nice hand-sewn sateen edge, so I wash it by hand after every use then I throw it in the wash (delicate cycle) on laundry days.  After nearly two months, it still feels very soft and plush (not scratchy at all).

All in all, I give it two thumbs up!


Have you ever tried the Makeup Eraser?  Did it work for you?  

Where to buy: Makeup Eraser & Sephora


----------



## Taina165 (Jan 2, 2016)

I love the makeup eraser!! It really works well more cost effective than buying wipes.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been 50/50 about getting one, but if it cuts the amount of makeup wipes I buy and go through, I could give it a shot.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 5, 2016)

Taina165 said:


> I love the makeup eraser!! It really works well more cost effective than buying wipes.



Yes!  I love that it's more cost-effective and eco-friendly than disposable makeup wipes.  




Marsha Pomells said:


> I've been 50/50 about getting one, but if it cuts the amount of makeup wipes I buy and go through, I could give it a shot.



Try it and let us know how you like it.


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for the review! Thinking of getting one to try but I probably won't use it on a regular basis.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2016)

soonari said:


> Thanks for the review! Thinking of getting one to try but I probably won't use it on a regular basis.



I use mine almost everyday.  My face loves it!


----------

